# B'fest Track Junkies near Mosport and Lime Rock



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -

For Bimmerfest track junkies near Mosport International Raceway or Lime Rock Park, I thought I'd let you guys know about it before it gets announced to everyone.

Bimmerfest.com will be riding along on Bill Auberlin's Turner Motorsports World Challenge car for the upcoming races at:

May 16-18 Mosport International Raceway in Ontario, Canada
(on Speed Channel May 24 at 4:00 PM est)

May 24-27 Lime Rock Park in Lakeville, Connecticut
(on Speed Channel May 31 at 3:00 PM est)

:thumbup: :bigpimp:

Here's the rest of the schedule:

http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/index_racing.asp


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

What do you mean 'riding along'..?!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> * What do you mean 'riding along'..?! *


You should see about a 2 foot long 'bimmerfest.com' decal on the rocker panels of Bill Auberlin's car.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Really..?! That's great! Who should we thank for that..?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> *Really..?! That's great! Who should we thank for that..? *


:eeps: I may have been involved :eeps:

Actually, I had the idea, but Mark and Tim backed me up all the way on it. :thumbup: Will Turner was great to work with in helping to get it done.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris you wouldn't mind if Bill Auberlin co-moderated the Track board with you, would you? 

Seriously though, great news. :thumbup: Will we get a sneak peek at Bill's car wearing the decals?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Mark, Tim & Scott :thumbup:

That's really cool. I'd love to meet Bill some time. I hear he's at the Performance Center quite a bit. Maybe I need to sign up for the M school. :eeps:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

alee said:


> *Chris you wouldn't mind if Bill Auberlin co-moderated the Track board with you, would you?
> 
> Seriously though, great news. :thumbup: Will we get a sneak peek at Bill's car wearing the decals?  *


We'll have to see if I can extend Bill and invitation to be a user. 

On the Turner Motorsports Racing page there is a link to their shop-cam. I may keep checking it see if they show any work on his car. If anyone sees anything on there where we can see the decal (although, I would imagine they would go on late in the game), we should post it. :bigpimp:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

alee said:


> *Chris you wouldn't mind if Bill Auberlin co-moderated the Track board with you, would you?  *


I suppose that'd be ok. I'd have to show him a thing or two about :drive:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> *That's really cool. I'd love to meet Bill some time. *


That's why I want to get the word out to the 'festers., especially in those areas. I don't know how they work it as far as being able to get pit passes at the World Challenge Car races, but it would be great if members of the fest got to go by and say 'hi' to the crew.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *That's why I want to get the word out to the 'festers., especially in those areas. I don't know how they work it as far as being able to get pit passes at the World Challenge Car races, but it would be great if members of the fest got to go by and say 'hi' to the crew.  *


I'm all for it. Let me know if I can help in any way. :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> *I'm all for it. Let me know if I can help in any way. :thumbup: *


We'll see if we can stay on for Road Atlanta which would be on the schedule next after Lime Rock, I think. Would that be easier for you to get to?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

You guys ROCK! B'Fest on Turner cars! :thumbup: I am taping the races for sure. 

I wish they ran PIR this season (they did two years back).... I could have led the NW Bimmerfest support crowd.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> *I wish they ran PIR this season (they did two years back).... I could have led the NW Bimmerfest support crowd.  *


I think Infineon is the closest they'll get to you guys this year. That is one of races down the road I'd like to see if we can be on for.

Edit: I just looked and Bill Auberlin's car is on the shop cam


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Pics, we need Pics!!!!!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Pics, we need Pics!!!!! *


Check this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23861


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *Check this thread:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23861
> 
> *


I don't see a Bimmerfest sticker :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *I don't see a Bimmerfest sticker :dunno: *


I just sent him the artwork a day or two ago, but I would imagine decals is one of the last things to do in prepping a car. Maybe the decals won't be put on until the car is up at Mosport. :dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

So in return is Auberlin going to drive your E36?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Damn, Scott, YOU DA MAN! :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------

